# Television



## cando (Jul 18, 2005)

We are new to the outback world this summer and we are having a blast enjoying our 23RS after using a popup for the last 10 years. 
We have not decided yet if we are going to use a television or not but we had 2 13" televisions at home and decided to try one to see if we would use one or not. To my surprise, it would not fit in the space even though it is just a basic 13" set. What kind of television are you all using that will fit in the television space?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

cando,.

Not too sure about the 23RS but in my 26RS we used a 14' Durabrand from 
Wal-Mart. It fit the space real well.

Of course, it looks _*way*_ too small in my 31RQS entertainment center!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We bought a Magnavox 17-inch widescreen LCD at Best Buy. It fits in the small corner shelf in the 27RSDS master suite.







Of course it also fits on the other TV shelf in the family room.









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DW (better known as 'She Who Must Be Obeyed') will not let me put a television in our Outback. If I did however, it would be a LCD flat panel.









In the meantime, we get by with using the DVD drive in my laptop.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The kids use a 10.5" DVD player. That is fine (only use it when it is raining)
IMHO...TV"s don't belong in the bedroom. We took out the TV shelf in our 27RSDS master suite







LOL

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

No TV in our TT....yet.....DW says


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

We have a 25RSS and use Television
for news and weather most of the time.
First bought a Flat screen but with the rear slide we had to move it to the front shelf when traveling.
Got tired lugging that thing back and forth.
Seen a LCD at Kmart for $300 and bought it. I can pick it up with one hand and carry from front to back with ease.
If your Tele is to be in one place all the time it doesn't matter but if you have a 25RSS I would recommend the LCD.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Bought a 13'' Sharp LCD. Works perfect !!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we have a little 13"







soon to be replaced by a 15" lcd flat panel, or a 17" lcd widescreen









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally broke down and bought a Sharp 17" LCD Widescreen







It is now in our Master Bedroom but gets moved into the Outback during full hookup camping. It also doubles as a computer monitor for the laptop.

LCD is light weight and even came with a handle









Thor


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

I put a 27" lcd in my 28frls 5er


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The cheapest 13" that will fit in the shelf.

As a "Television Guy" home LCD tv's are too pricey for camping. The owners manual states the operating enviroment is 60-90 degrees and 0-80% humidity. Storage is 40-100 degrees and 0-100% humidity non-condensing.
If you get an LCD, get an automotive type to handle the extremes.
Remember the OB has little suspension and when not in use the inside gets very hot and cold and humid.

My 2 peso's


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

I just bought a 13" Durabrand from WalMart for $60. I also bought a Cyberhome DVD player at the same time for $40. The DVD player is very small. I found that with this combo, I can turn the DVD player so it's vertical, and both will fit in the space. We're happy with it. We got it so the kids can watch movies at night if needed (when the campground is suppose to be quiet and the adults want to play games).

Bruce


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> As a "Television Guy" home LCD tv's are too pricey for camping. The owners manual states the operating enviroment is 60-90 degrees and 0-80% humidity. Storage is 40-100 degrees and 0-100% humidity non-condensing.
> If you get an LCD, get an automotive type to handle the extremes.


Good point, hadn't thought of that.

We only spend a little time watching tv when we camp, bought a 13" sanyo at walmart. Takes a little getting used to since I usually watch a widescreen with surround sound at home. Nothing like my SVS shaking the whole house when we're watching a movie









Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a 9" TV/VCR combo that the kids have used in the truck (we upgrade to portable DVD players for traveling). The TV will work on AC or DC and fits the shelf in the master bedroom of the 27RSDS just right (we do take it down for travel). In the living area we have a 13" TV/VCR combo and a DVD player, it is big enough for us to all watch a movie if it is raining out.

Gary


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought a LCD TV @ Walmart,$288. We use it both in the bedroom in the house and the master suite in the OB. While traveling, we lay the TV on the queen bed. I couldn't image going to sleep w/o the noise of the the DH watching TV. I don't think DH could sleep w/o his TV either.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

23RS with a Cheap 13" Walmart TV. $60. Fits just fine!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

9" ac/dc powered, dvd combo. i think it was less than $100.00 @ Best Buy. I keep it in the box when traveling... Works just fine.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

13" Wally World Durabrand for us also...


----------

